# Novice needing help



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Which is the best here for under £150

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3.Photography>C$cip=42472.Digital+cameras.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3.Photography>C$cip=42472.Digital+cameras.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3.Photography>C$cip=42472.Digital+cameras.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3.Photography>C$cip=42472.Digital+cameras.htm

http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/product.do?sku=369683

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...fm=9&sm=0&tm=0&sku=733683&category_oid=-30997

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...fm=9&sm=0&tm=0&sku=757874&category_oid=-30997


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

If you want an S5600 i would deffo get one, they are a wicked camera!!

Buy From Fuji Refurbished Direct, Manufacturer refurbished, where i got mine from, cheaper than ANYWHERE i have found, comes boxed with all neccesary bits 

Gaz

Here Is An Example Pic, Taken At FULL Zoom:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Is that on your wall?


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a fuji s5600 and it is a great camera


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

leeshez said:


> I have a fuji s5600 and it is a great camera


Easy to use for a novice?


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

yep! im a novice and i have one!

argos wer doing them before xmas for £112 brandnew!

its a good wee camera


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, ordered one from amazon.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

S5600 is a great camera here some of my lastest work with my S5600


















































































































































































Cheers james


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Good pics for a sub 140 camera.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Good pics for a sub 140 camera.


140 was 260 when i got mine :doublesho  but they have come down in price alot and are making a very good buy now but im looking @ moving to a DSLR now but i need best part of 800 - 1000 for that


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

james_mk6 said:


> S5600 is a great camera here some of my lastest work with my S5600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What settings did you use? Do i need an external mem card?


----------

